# Black & Decker sand machine manual



## danjans (2 mo ago)

Hi,

I own a Black & Decker sanding machine which I've owned for a while. I purchased a new motor for the sand machine on FixPart but I wasn't able to find a manual on there. I'm going to build a new closet soon and I want to fix the machine in order to work on the project.

Would anyone happen to know where I can find a manual for Black & Decker sand machines? I live in Germany, but I asked around and can't seem to find a solution hence why I'm seeking information on here.

I really hope someone can help!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @danjans , welcome to the forum...
Would you like to introduce yourself in the "Introductions" section, so we can understand a bit more about your router uses?

Do you have a model number for that machine?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, glad you decided to join the fun. You can search this site, but definitely a model number is required.


----------

